
Cancers Might Be Newly Evolved Species - rberger
http://news.discovery.com/animals/cancers-could-be-new-species-110727.html
======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _The idea is already gaining support from other experts. Mark Vincent, a
medical oncologist at the London Regional Cancer Program and University of
Western Ontario, said, "I think Duesberg is correct by criticizing mutation
theory, which sustains a billion-dollar drug industry focused on blocking
these mutations. Yet very, very few cancers have been cured by targeted drug
therapy, and even if a drug helps a patient survive six or nine more months,
cancer cells often find a way around it.”_

I'm not really liking a lot of what the article says but I liked the above
quote. Personally, I tend to think most cancers probably have a viral origin.
Virii, like the ones that cause warts or cold sores, are well known to insert
themselves into cells and thereby create "growths". Off the top of my head, I
don't know of anything else which is known to do something similar. And we
know human papilloma virus plays a role in cervical cancer (which is why so
many women get annual pap smears).

